# Green egg bbq table



## Texasstate (May 5, 2019)

cranked this out yesterday !!!

A lot of pocket holes

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier (May 5, 2019)

What finish are you going to apply?


----------



## Texasstate (May 5, 2019)

Not 100%
Advice???

I made it as a gift but making my buddy stain it and finish it 
Told him I wouldn’t do it hahahah

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2019)

It looks good. 
Will you be sanding the burn marks from cutting or the stamped ink off of it or rounding over the hard edges? I think it would make it look much better.
A dark stain may cover the stamping too. Depends on what color his other furniture is.


----------



## Texasstate (May 5, 2019)

Yes I need to sand it a bit just haven’t gotten to it yet 
May make my friend do it as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2019)

Looks great, but is a green egg BBQ??? Chuck


----------



## Texasstate (May 5, 2019)

I think so


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2019)

Big Green Egg - Yep it's a Bar-B-Que grill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (May 6, 2019)

Stained black as per customer request

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 6, 2019)

Well, well, well....that...is....sexay!

Nice job with the edges and the ink stamp. It looks soooo much better.


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2019)

That is very cool!


----------

